# Help Apartment Lot



## tyelow (Nov 20, 2014)

I have still been working on getting accounts for this winter, surprisingly I am still getting quite a few calls, mainly residential. Although today I got an email for a price to do a lot at a smaller apartment complex and I have no clue what to charge. smaller single car drives are about $35 around here, drives to 2-3 car garage are $50-60 in the area. I really need to learn how to price out lots and I have not caught on quite yet....

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

the problem is where can you put the snow?


----------



## tyelow (Nov 20, 2014)

Bottom right and top right of the photo has 2 parking slots. it could be pushed into the grass on each side. some will make its way to the grass by the road.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Me. 2k for the season plus a 100.00 bill if they call to clean out any spots after I'm done.


----------



## tyelow (Nov 20, 2014)

grandview;1905856 said:


> Me. 2k for the season plus a 100.00 bill if they call to clean out any spots after I'm done.


How are you figuring that?


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

The only way you will efficiently plow that lot is with no cars. I would stipulate that the bottom 2 spaces be orange coned off when snow is projected. $125 push and would include 1 return trip. $50 for salt, which is my min charge. Walks and steps extra. Would also suggest a wing plow.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

id be at $110 per push and $3000 for seasonal


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

bhmjwp;1905882 said:


> The only way you will efficiently plow that lot is with no cars. I would stipulate that the bottom 2 spaces be orange coned off when snow is projected. $125 push and would include 1 return trip. $50 for salt, which is my min charge. Walks and steps extra. Would also suggest a wing plow.


We looking at the same lot? No more then 15 minutes to plow it.


----------



## tyelow (Nov 20, 2014)

What is an average for sidewalk clearing. There is about 350-400ft on the property.


----------



## tyelow (Nov 20, 2014)

The owner just told me that he paid $40 last year......ha


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

tyelow;1906234 said:


> The owner just told me that he paid $40 last year......ha


I can see that isn't very big but I might be little higher at 50-55 per visit + walks
If its on my route if its out the way might be little more

Good luck with it


----------



## tyelow (Nov 20, 2014)

Antlerart06;1906248 said:


> I can see that isn't very big but I might be little higher at 50-55 per visit + walks
> If its on my route if its out the way might be little more
> 
> Good luck with it


Thanks for the input. I definitely have a lot to learn.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

tyelow;1906234 said:


> The owner just told me that he paid $40 last year......ha


If he paid $40 last year, why is he calling you??? If "drives to 2-3 car garage are $50-60 in the area", that gives you a pricing starting point.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

He is probably calling around because last year he got what he paid for, a crappy job for $40.


----------



## gardnerll (Jul 7, 2014)

I plow 2 apartment complexes both are much bigger based on what I have experienced you should charge for every service separately. Plowing main drive, Returning to plow spots, walkway clearing, salt for drive, ice melt for walks. 

The worst part is returning to plow spots it is time consuming and there are always people who wont move their car when you are there. Or they come out after you are all done clean off their car all over the spot next to them then move their car, probably right in front of the pile you have been pushing snow to. I'm not bitter just passing along what I have been part of 

mike


----------

